# Using Stand Oil



## grekorakis (May 9, 2015)

Hi Everyone
Is there a way using Stand Oil or Linseed Oil without getting any shine? Or even less shine? 

Thanks


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Well if you add a little white to the color it will remove the shine but that also changes the color and it is not something I would want to do.

Personally I love the shine of adding oil. I use Walnut Alkyd medium and it speeds up drying considerably. I also have added Walnut Oil and it extends drying time till eternity.


----------



## grekorakis (May 9, 2015)

Thank you Terry for the quick respond.
To be hones, I don't dislike the shine. I am an abstract Expressionist... and in a large painting, I thought to reduce the shine a bit. I do like the Medium and I like what it does to the paint. I don't mind the shine on a small (12x12--18x18 and even 24x24). But on large works like 48x60 or 74/60 the shine gets bit to much for my test. I just thought if someone has more experience in using Oil Mediums can suggest something. I am going to expermint on this a bit and I get some results, I will post it.

Thanks again Terry
best


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Yes please let us know what you find out. It took me awhile to find a medium that I like with oils. Like I said Walnut Alkyd Medium is my preference at least for now. There is no smell and it really speeds up the drying time.


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Just use lots and lots and lots of it.. and your painting can double as a hallway mirror 

D


----------

